# JL Audio High Output Systems



## 97srad750 (Dec 9, 2002)

Have you guys ever heard of these. This one is the 2 12W3 box. I already have 4 W3 12's sitting in my garage. Would it be about the same to just get a box for 2 of the 12's already have, or are these boxes engineered that much better. 

Throw cost out the window in your answer.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 97srad750_@Jul 15 2005, 09:56 AM
> *Have you guys ever heard of these. This one is the 2 12W3 box. I already have 4 W3 12's sitting in my garage. Would it be about the same to just get a box for 2 of the 12's already have, or are these boxes engineered that much better.
> 
> Throw cost out the window in your answer.
> [snapback]3417562[/snapback]​*


Doesn't seem like anything special to me...
They call it a slot port design, say its rear firing, but don't show any pictures of the back of the box...
The area in the front with the red carpet is nothing more than a waste of airspace...

http://www.jlaudio.com/enclosures/HO212RW3v2.html


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

That Box is Massive, serious speaking if you drop some power into that box, the bass that you will achieve from it, is definately worth the price.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

i am in florida

i spoke to jl audio about this particular box 

list price $750

they say it drops good


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

http://www.jlaudio.com/enclosures/HO212RW3v2.html


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Its a ported box, thats it. What you DONT see is the port openings. The port fires to the front, but its blocked by that front piece. It's nothing special, no better than any other ported box worth a damn. It's worth the cost of the woofers and another $100 for the box, but not $750.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

hey 
i did not cop it 
only priced it

if i was planning on spending $750

i would buy 2 new w7's and have a box made 

might be a little more than $750 but to much more


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet+Jul 15 2005, 04:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Jul 15 2005, 05:35 PM
> *hey
> i did not cop it
> only priced it
> ...



for that price, buy an RE 15" XXX to sit in a slot ported enclosure and a crossfire amp and watch those JL W7's get massacred...

-qs


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jul 16 2005, 01:58 PM
> *for that price, buy an RE 15" XXX to sit in a slot ported enclosure and a crossfire amp and watch those JL W7's get massacred...
> 
> -qs
> [snapback]3421804[/snapback]​*


Well those are not the W7, but the box itself is way overpriced, and a reason that JL has lost alot of its luster. When JL first started hitting it big, in the Owners Ford Mustang, it was the shit because the price of the sub, with the Value of the speakers, were above what was being produced at the time. The system with the 4-8's was killing people at Car Stereo competition. But the price has continued to increase over the years as the company got bigger. I feel as far as speakers, no one is close to JL, but there price is killing them, and turning alot of people away. Why spend $750 on a speaker when you can buy two for about $300 less. USD came into the same situation back in the day, and a reason they have slowed down there research on speakers. USD, talk about ahead of there time. Dave Halloway is a master.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 16 2005, 05:09 PM
> *Well those are not the W7, but the box itself is way overpriced, and a reason that JL has lost alot of its luster.  When JL first started hitting it big, in the Owners Ford Mustang, it was the shit because the price of the sub, with the Value of the speakers, were above what was being produced at the time.
> The system with the 4-8's was killing people at Car Stereo competition.  But the price has continued to increase over the years as the company got bigger.  I feel as far as speakers, no one is close to JL, but there price is killing them, and turning alot of people away.  Why spend $750 on a speaker when you can buy two for about $300 less.  USD came into the same situation back in the day, and a reason they have slowed down there research on speakers.  USD, talk about ahead of there time. Dave Halloway is a master.
> [snapback]3422395[/snapback]​*


Link?

Pics?

Results?

Anything to back that statement up?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Posted Today, 05:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you gotta read with understanding white boy...

-qs


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Your right about that one Cuttie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 16 2005, 04:15 PM
> *Link?
> 
> Pics?
> ...


Shit yall the cats with the google search engines. It was back in the day, maybe 1988, or 1991. Just search for the owner of the company.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 18 2005, 07:40 PM
> *Shit yall the cats with the google search engines.  It was back in the day, maybe 1988, or 1991.  Just search for the owner of the company.
> [snapback]3432220[/snapback]​*


Just as I thought... :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Something new for ya huh!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 16 2005, 02:09 PM
> *Well those are not the W7, but the box itself is way overpriced, and a reason that JL has lost alot of its luster.  When JL first started hitting it big, in the Owners Ford Mustang, it was the shit because the price of the sub, with the Value of the speakers, were above what was being produced at the time.  The system with the 4-8's was killing people at Car Stereo competition.  But the price has continued to increase over the years as the company got bigger.  I feel as far as speakers, no one is close to JL, but there price is killing them, and turning alot of people away.  Why spend $750 on a speaker when you can buy two for about $300 less.  USD came into the same situation back in the day, and a reason they have slowed down there research on speakers.  USD, talk about ahead of there time. Dave Halloway is a master.
> [snapback]3422395[/snapback]​*


I USED TO COMPETE AGAINST THE HALLOWAYS! GODD PEOPLE!! THAT BUICK WAS BAD ASS BUT IT COULDN'T FADE OUR IROC!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 18 2005, 08:04 PM
> *Something new for ya huh!!!
> [snapback]3432588[/snapback]​*


No, nothing new. You talk shit and can't back it up, absolutely nothing new.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

I only rccommend JL to people i dont like


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 19 2005, 06:13 AM
> *I only rccommend JL to people i dont like
> [snapback]3435353[/snapback]​*


awesome :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jul 18 2005, 09:05 PM
> *No, nothing new.  You talk shit and can't back it up, absolutely nothing new.
> [snapback]3432866[/snapback]​*


IT was in fucking 1988, what the fuck you expect, but if yall are so into the Car Stereo world, then why don't you know, or have not heard, oh by the way fuck you IBA


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 19 2005, 09:40 AM
> *IT was in fucking 1988, what the fuck you expect, but if yall are so into the Car Stereo world, then why don't you know, or have not heard, oh by the way fuck you IBA
> [snapback]3435555[/snapback]​*


TREE! :cheesy:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 19 2005, 08:40 AM
> *IT was in fucking 1988, what the fuck you expect, but if yall are so into the Car Stereo world, then why don't you know, or have not heard, oh by the way fuck you IBA
> [snapback]3435555[/snapback]​*


Why don't you google it, since google has all the technical answers? Who said we didnt know or havn't heard, we just said prove it, which you can't. I'm glad you get so riled up when you can't back up anything you say. If you can't back it up, shut up. Quit being a part of the problem in car stereo ASSHOLE.

Oh, I'd also like to point out you're comparing 17 year old equipment to current equipment, good job. JL's technology hasn't changed I guess..... everybody elses has.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jul 19 2005, 04:21 PM
> *Why don't you google it, since google has all the technical answers?  Who said we didnt know or havn't heard, we just said prove it, which you can't.  I'm glad you get so riled up when you can't back up anything you say.  If you can't back it up, shut up.  Quit being a part of the problem in car stereo ASSHOLE.
> 
> Oh, I'd also like to point out you're comparing 17 year old equipment to current equipment, good job.  JL's technology hasn't changed I guess..... everybody elses has.
> [snapback]3438143[/snapback]​*





> *When JL first started hitting it big, in the Owners Ford Mustang, it was the shit because the price of the sub, with the Value of the speakers, were above what was being produced at the time. The system with the 4-8's was killing people at Car Stereo competition*


Well if you would read what people wrote, it was said that when the company first started. But to be honest it just shows that the company has outlasted, and done better then most of the big name companies. Now you have all these new companies that are just piggy backing on what JL and Cerwin Vega, and Pyle were developing. They took those early designs and in some cases Improved them. But I still do not think that Brahma, or RE are all the great. Just another speaker. You put 20 of any speaker together and they are gonna get loud. In the everyday listening invoroment, they suck. The reason you do not see comparison test betweeen them and other brands in magazines. Well maybe one or two articles sprinkled here and there. But there is a reason for that.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> *In the everyday listening invoroment, they suck.*


oh boy. . . where to begin. . . 

The reason you dont see Adire, RE, Digital Designs, Treo etc. . . in Magazines is because they dont pay big $$$ for advertisement. 

I see Audiocrap, GayL Audio, Sonly EXPLODED, Flicker. . . hell. . . EVEN Boss and Legacy all over EVERY car audio magazine. . you dont seriously think they are thrown in there because of the quality do you? NO! Its because the focus goes on whichever company pays the highest for advertisement. They pay the magazines bills. 

Now, in the world of REAL CAR AUDIO ENTHOUSIAST, you can check independant magazines or web magazines (www.soundillusions.net for example) and who do you see taking the lead in car audio? You guessed it. . . RE, Adire, BA, well. . . you get the point. 

And honestly, if you think that a Brahma or a XXX "sucks" in an everyday listening enviroment then you certaintly have no personal experience with either sub. 

Im not trying to diss on you or anything. . . but seriously, your last arguement has alot of holes in it, nothing is fact, and EVERYONE who knows ANYTHING knows that its probably just best to ignore what these stupid magazine companies say. They ride JL's dick because JL butters their bread. . . plain and simple


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 09:46 AM
> *You put 20 of any speaker together and they are gonna get loud.
> [snapback]3441994[/snapback]​*


Yet another false statement... :uh:


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm no audio expert, but i do know what sounds good....and the W7 is not on the same level as Brahmas or RE's... and Brahmas and RE's damn sure arent "just another speaker"

somebody needs to take the JL penis out of dirtywhites mouth, hes chokin. :0


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Jul 20 2005, 10:47 AM
> *I'm no audio expert, but i do know what sounds good....and the W7 is not on the same level as Brahmas or RE's... and Brahmas and RE's damn sure arent "just another speaker"
> 
> somebody needs to take the JL penis out of dirtywhites mouth, hes chokin.  :0
> [snapback]3442774[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 08:46 AM
> *Well if you would read what people wrote, it was said that when the company first started.  But to be honest it just shows that the company has outlasted, and done better then most of the big name companies.  Now you have all these new companies that are just piggy backing on what JL and Cerwin Vega, and Pyle were developing.  They took those early designs and in some cases Improved them.  But I still do not think that Brahma, or RE are all the great.  Just another speaker.  You put 20 of any speaker together and they are gonna get loud.  In the everyday listening invoroment, they suck.  The reason you do not see comparison test betweeen them and other brands in magazines.  Well maybe one or two articles sprinkled here and there.  But there is a reason for that.
> [snapback]3441994[/snapback]​*


Pssst, JL wasn't around in the 40's and 50's, they didn't do shit but copy Eminence and Peerless. Dan Wiggins and a few others developed XBL^2, which is a technology that isn't an improvement on anything anybody had, its original. It was developed for EVERY DAY LISTENING. JL doesnt have jack with a linear BL curve, and thats bad for every day listening.

Magazines review products and do articles for 2 simple reasons. 1) They get paid in advertising funds, you dont piss off the people giving you money for no material goods. 2) They get to keep the product when they review it, meaning they only review what a manufacturer calls them up and says "I'm gonna send you this, review it and keep it when you're done". If nobody sent them a product, they would review nothing. They dont go buy one random product and review it because they feel like it.

You should use Google before you comment, all the answers are right there, right?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Jul 20 2005, 11:47 AM
> *I'm no audio expert, but i do know what sounds good....and the W7 is not on the same level as Brahmas or RE's... and Brahmas and RE's damn sure arent "just another speaker"
> 
> somebody needs to take the JL penis out of dirtywhites mouth, hes chokin.  :0
> [snapback]3442774[/snapback]​*


Actually I do not like JL audio. I think that all the speaker companies are just copying technology from each other. The whole I got 8-15's in my hatchback is getting old. And the biggest reason that Car Audio is dying and SPL contest are thriving. I would rather hear very loud cars, then Burps to see how loud my car is. For me that is not Car Audio, and these Vans and trucks loaded down with speakers is stupid. How about a clean stereo that plays nice with the windows up.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan Wiggins and a few others developed XBL^2, which is a technology that isn't an improvement on anything anybody had, its original. It was developed for EVERY DAY LISTENING. 

It is a speaker that does the same thing as the speakers in the 40's and 50's!!!! It plays music. There technology is not new, just the way the built the Speaker. Oh yeah, you can put all the Linear curves and crap like that on here and jerk yourself off too it. Simple: a motor, Voice Coil, Cone, Magnet, and Surrond encase in some type of Basket.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 06:12 PM
> *Dan Wiggins and a few others developed XBL^2, which is a technology that isn't an improvement on anything anybody had, its original. It was developed for EVERY DAY LISTENING.
> 
> It is a speaker that does the same thing as the speakers in the 40's and 50's!!!!  It plays music.  There technology is not new, just the way the built the Speaker.  Oh yeah, you can put all the Linear curves and crap like that on here and jerk yourself off too it.  Simple:  a motor, Voice Coil, Cone, Magnet, and Surrond encase in some type of Basket.
> [snapback]3445075[/snapback]​*


So what you are saying is, all speakers sound the same, and all are equally as loud as any other? That must be true because its not new technology right?

The way you build the speaker has everything to do with the design, how it will sound, and how loud it is. You dont even know what BL is, why you would want it linear, or how it curves, to even comment on it.

Why don't you google how to design a sub, then try to comment on technology, how they work, or differences in how they are built. Quit being a part of the problem in car stereo ASSHOLE.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Talking about curves, and BL is for you to sit by your computer and jack off too, and have your wet dreams too. And where did I say that all speakers sound the same in that paragraph, Oh yeah you just like to hear yourself talk, and come up with your own ideals of what people say. I was saying that the overall design of a sub from the 40's and 50's is the same as today.
Simple: a motor, Voice Coil, Cone, Magnet, and Surrond encased in some type of Basket.
The rest is what has changed the way a sub sounds, and the depth and impact of the sub. Frequencies and RES. That is what has changed, as technology, and material, and programs changed, so did the overall design and capabilities.
So keep doing you google searches, still comes back to what I have always said, 

*WITHOUT YOUR COMPUTER, YOU DO NOT KNOW A GOD DAMN THING,YOU JACKASS.*
:cheesy:  :cheesy: :0 :angry:


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 07:56 PM
> *Talking about curves, and BL is for you to sit by your computer and jack off too, and have your wet dreams too.  And where did I say that all speakers sound the same in that paragraph, Oh yeah you just like to hear yourself talk, and come up with your own ideals of what people say.  I was saying that the overall design of a sub from the 40's and 50's is the same as today.
> Simple:  a motor, Voice Coil, Cone, Magnet, and Surrond encased in some type of Basket.
> The rest is what has changed the way a sub sounds, and the depth and impact of the sub.  Frequencies and RES.  That is what has changed, as technology, and material, and programs changed, so did the overall design and capabilities.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA, you're fucking RETARDED


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 08:56 PM
> *Talking about curves, and BL is for you to sit by your computer and jack off too, and have your wet dreams too.  And where did I say that all speakers sound the same in that paragraph, Oh yeah you just like to hear yourself talk, and come up with your own ideals of what people say.  I was saying that the overall design of a sub from the 40's and 50's is the same as today.
> Simple:  a motor, Voice Coil, Cone, Magnet, and Surrond encased in some type of Basket.
> The rest is what has changed the way a sub sounds, and the depth and impact of the sub.  Frequencies and RES.  That is what has changed, as technology, and material, and programs changed, so did the overall design and capabilities.
> ...



what does ANY of that have to do with this topic?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 20 2005, 10:16 PM
> *what does ANY of that have to do with this topic?
> [snapback]3446234[/snapback]​*


*" JL Audio High Output Systems "*

In case anyone forgot... :cheesy:


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 07:56 PM
> *Talking about curves, and BL is for you to sit by your computer and jack off too, and have your wet dreams too.  And where did I say that all speakers sound the same in that paragraph, Oh yeah you just like to hear yourself talk, and come up with your own ideals of what people say.  I was saying that the overall design of a sub from the 40's and 50's is the same as today.
> Simple:  a motor, Voice Coil, Cone, Magnet, and Surrond encased in some type of Basket.
> The rest is what has changed the way a sub sounds, and the depth and impact of the sub.  Frequencies and RES.  That is what has changed, as technology, and material, and programs changed, so did the overall design and capabilities.
> ...



If all that's the same, what makes it different? dB dust?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 20 2005, 09:16 PM
> *what does ANY of that have to do with this topic?
> [snapback]3446234[/snapback]​*


Just reponding to the Moderator that attacks everyone and trys to talk over everyone head. But yes the topic has gotten off subject.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 09:23 PM
> *Just reponding to the Moderator that attacks everyone and trys to talk over everyone head.  But yes the topic has gotten off subject.
> [snapback]3446271[/snapback]​*


tsk tsk


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 20 2005, 08:24 PM
> *tsk tsk
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jul 20 2005, 09:22 PM
> *If all that's the same, what makes it different?  dB dust?
> [snapback]3446268[/snapback]​*


Yep that is about what it collects, over all the multitudes of pulses and burps, and concentrated energy from the VAS to teh RES, and don't even get me started on Membranes, or Isobaric configurations.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 08:25 PM
> *Yep that is about what it collects, over all the multitudes of pulses and burps, and concentrated energy from the VAS to teh RES, and don't even get me started on Membranes, or Isobaric configurations.
> [snapback]3446285[/snapback]​*


Changes in physical and electro-mechanical designs change the output from a speaker. That's most certianly NOT the same as years ago. Don't talk what you don't know.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 10:25 PM
> *Yep that is about what it collects, over all the multitudes of pulses and burps, and concentrated energy from the VAS to teh RES, and don't even get me started on Membranes, or Isobaric configurations.[snapback]3446285[/snapback]​*


I would like to get you started on all of those right away please... 

Just Google it, that's what we all do! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well you have to do what you guys do BEST


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Well you have to do what you guys do BEST
> [snapback]3446336[/snapback]​*


Provide correct information instead of misinformation? I think that's what everybody needs but some people can't accept that they're wrong.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

So everyone can easily find Dirty Boy's whining thread in Off Topic, here's the link...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=190943


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 19 2005, 06:13 AM
> *I only rccommend JL to people i dont like
> [snapback]3435353[/snapback]​*


Heeeyyy I used to run JL's in one of my trucks... but that is when I was sponsored by them and it was all free :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I will tell you what, just like I did to the Last little Car Stereo bitch that was on here talking trash to me, and I met up with him, and he was like man I was just messing around. If he had not been a kid I woulda fucked his ass up, but not this time, if I run into anyone one of you, I am fucking you up on site, and taking pictures and posted it here on LIL. Word is my bond. Watch your back bitches


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Go ahead and close this one, you will not have to close anymore, I am done, just stand by.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 09:53 PM
> *I will tell you what, just like I did to the Last little Car Stereo bitch that was on here talking trash to me, and I met up with him, and he was like man I was just messing around.  If he had not been a kid I woulda fucked his ass up, but not this time, if I run into anyone one of you, I am fucking you up on site, and taking pictures and posted it here on LIL. Word is my bond.  Watch your back bitches
> [snapback]3446451[/snapback]​*


pfffttt....what a pussy..


you see this?? see these guns? you must have a deathwish!! :buttkick:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 10:53 PM
> *I will tell you what, just like I did to the Last little Car Stereo bitch that was on here talking trash to me, and I met up with him, and he was like man I was just messing around.  If he had not been a kid I woulda fucked his ass up, but not this time, if I run into anyone one of you, I am fucking you up on site, and taking pictures and posted it here on LIL. Word is my bond.  Watch your back bitches
> [snapback]3446451[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It is always little bitches that try to make lite of a situation that they are scared of, and can not face like a man. Keep hiding behind you computers


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Jul 20 2005, 11:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 10:00 PM
> *It is always little bitches that try to make lite of a situation that they are scared of, and can not face like a man.  Keep hiding behind you computers
> [snapback]3446501[/snapback]​*


bitches? i dunno what beef you got with ME, but whatever it may be you need to leave it at your keyboard :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well don't address things to me if you do not want beef


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 10:06 PM
> *Well don't address things to me if you do not want beef
> [snapback]3446544[/snapback]​*


oh do explain


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 20 2005, 10:03 PM
> *:angry:
> [snapback]3446524[/snapback]​*


Figured that you would be bitch.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 20 2005, 09:57 PM
> *pfffttt....what a pussy..
> you see this?? see those guns? you must have a deathwish!! :buttkick:
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Jul 20 2005, 11:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 10:08 PM
> *:angry:
> [snapback]3446571[/snapback]​*


ok..so I was making fun of myself...and you have a problem with that??


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 11:06 PM
> *Well don't address things to me if you do not want beef
> [snapback]3446544[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Sorry 1, actually I did not ever have a problem with you for real, just have had enough of all this bashing of products by a Manufacture of Car Stereo products. I just don't think that you should come on here and because you do not like a specific product bash the product, just look at the Rockford fosgate post. George Foreman product, this might be a young kid that has bought some good equipment and might be the next great installer or inventor, and the first thing he sees is people bashing his equipment. It is not right, and should not be in this Section. Just saying hey, that is not what I would use, but it has had some good, reveiws and bad reviews.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 10:15 PM
> *Sorry 1, actually I did not ever have a problem with you for real[snapback]3446631[/snapback]​*


yes i know. you shouldn't assume guilt by association.:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 11:15 PM
> *Sorry 1, actually I did not ever have a problem with you for real, just have had enough of all this bashing of products by a Manufacture of Car Stereo products.  I just don't think that you should come on here and because you do not like a specific product bash the product, just look at the Rockford fosgate post.  George Foreman product, this might be a young kid that has bought some good equipment and might be the next great installer or inventor, and the first thing he sees is people bashing his equipment.  It is not right, and should not be in this Section.  Just saying hey, that is not what I would use, but it has had some good, reveiws and bad reviews.
> [snapback]3446631[/snapback]​*


How is this "bashing a product"?
He gave real world results, he never said it was a bad product...



> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jul 19 2005, 05:25 PM
> *I call them "George Foreman Grill's".
> Be prepared to have them shut off on you and be extremely hot.
> [snapback]3438187[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 20 2005, 10:18 PM
> *yes i know. you shouldn't assume guilt by association.:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3446652[/snapback]​*


Yep, your right 1


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 20 2005, 10:19 PM
> *How is this "bashing a product"?
> He gave real world results, he never said it was a bad product...
> [snapback]3446658[/snapback]​*


So who's opinion is that, yours, does the Manufactor say this, has any time that it has been tested, did they say that, NO. So I think Brahma, and RE, are basic piles of shit that are great paper weights, but I don't bash your shit until now.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 11:30 PM
> *So I think Brahma, and RE, are basic piles of shit that are great paper weights, but I don't bash your shit until now.
> [snapback]3446753[/snapback]​*


I doubt you have even heard any Adire or RE products installed correctly... :uh: 

You feel free to say whatever you wish, it won't bother me a bit...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

But I would not do that, that is the difference. I am worried about Car Stereo in a whole because people are tired of everyone bashing everyone elses shit. The biggest thing that I hear in the IASCA chat room is that people need to start talking about the overall growth of the sport, come together and stop bashing each other shit


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 20 2005, 11:41 PM
> *But I would not do that, that is the difference.  I am worried about Car Stereo in a whole because people are tired of everyone bashing everyone elses shit.  The biggest thing that I hear in the IASCA chat room is that people need to start talking about the overall growth of the sport, come together and stop bashing each other shit
> [snapback]3446866[/snapback]​*


You wouldn't last in DB Drag competition...  

You would start shooting people for sure...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

My temper is not a good thing for sure.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

how come when the e-arguements get thick, people start resorting to threats?

If you seriously get so mad over the internet, that you would attempt to inflict personal harm to somebody over a fucking DEBATE on a car audio forum. . .then its probably time to cancel youre broad band, cut youre phone lines, and throw youre modem away. 

Its childish to the 10th power. . . 

How old are you dirty white boy? And please dont say over 21.


----------



## 97srad750 (Dec 9, 2002)

So what this all boils down to, is I'm wasting my money on the box. I should probably use the subs I have, and get a box built. I have limited space so do you think three subs sealed @ 1.5 cu/ft per chamber or 4 subs @ 1.1 to 1.2 cu/ft per chamber. I'm putting it in a Jeep Grand Cherokee. Thanks guys let's silence the violence and increase the peace. For the record I like JL and I get it at cost so it's worth it to me.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 21 2005, 06:55 AM
> *how come when the e-arguements get thick, people start resorting to threats?
> 
> If you seriously get so mad over the internet, that you would attempt to inflict personal harm to somebody over a fucking DEBATE on a car audio forum. . .then its probably time to cancel youre broad band, cut youre phone lines, and throw youre modem away.
> ...


Another flunkie. The concept is don't talk shit unless you can back it up, and if you can't then you should not be talking shit


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 97srad750_@Jul 21 2005, 07:27 AM
> *So what this all boils down to, is I'm wasting my money on the box. I should probably use the subs I have, and get a box built. I have limited space so do you think three subs sealed @ 1.5 cu/ft per chamber or 4 subs @ 1.1 to 1.2 cu/ft per chamber. I'm putting it in a Jeep Grand Cherokee. Thanks guys let's silence the violence and increase the peace. For the record I like JL and I get it at cost so it's worth it to me.
> [snapback]3448256[/snapback]​*


I ran a 3 sealed JL box in the back of my 95 Jeep Grand Cherokee @ 1.5 per chamber, stuffed the shit out of it with Polyfil for good measures. Worked very well, I got pictures of the box at home, will drop them tonight


----------



## 97srad750 (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah shoot me those pics. So it was pretty loud. Thanks


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 97srad750_@Jul 21 2005, 06:27 AM
> *So what this all boils down to, is I'm wasting my money on the box. I should probably use the subs I have, and get a box built. I have limited space so do you think three subs sealed @ 1.5 cu/ft per chamber or 4 subs @ 1.1 to 1.2 cu/ft per chamber. I'm putting it in a Jeep Grand Cherokee. Thanks guys let's silence the violence and increase the peace. For the record I like JL and I get it at cost so it's worth it to me.
> [snapback]3448256[/snapback]​*


I'd just go with 2 subs and the manufacturer's recommended specs for the box. 3 is a goofy number and sometimes causes problems. 2 subs, common chamber with a vent.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 21 2005, 06:33 AM
> *Another flunkie.  The concept is don't talk shit unless you can back it up, and if you can't then you should not be talking shit
> [snapback]3448414[/snapback]​*


so to prove yourself, and to back up your shit talk your making threats :uh: . . . on a computer :uh: . . . . over the internet :uh: . . . to people that will probably never meet in real life :uh: :uh: :uh: 

See, people like you are the reason i left Jacksonville. Nothing but fucking idiots up there. . .for real.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 21 2005, 09:10 AM
> *so to prove yourself, and to back up your shit talk your making threats  :uh: . . . on a computer  :uh: . . . . over the internet  :uh: . . . to people that will probably never meet in real life  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> See, people like you are the reason i left Jacksonville. Nothing but fucking idiots up there. . .for real.
> [snapback]3448539[/snapback]​*


Only making threats here cause others don't give out addresses, you know where I am, just let me know when you come back, we can have a conversations then. And not behind a computer


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

done


----------



## 97srad750 (Dec 9, 2002)

All this over JL High Output boxes.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 21 2005, 10:52 AM
> *dude. . . just hop youre little ass back over to mayport. . .  find some of your squid bunk buddies. . . lube up real nice. . . and just slide yourself off the end of a flight deck. . .
> 
> The sharks will do the rest
> [snapback]3449013[/snapback]​*


You Talk like you done that before. Figures


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

done


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jul 21 2005, 11:49 AM
> *yea, being that i was never in the Navy. .  i must have done that before  :uh:
> 
> I just figured, stupid people should get stupid replies
> [snapback]3449278[/snapback]​*


What you said has nothing to do with the Navy, your just gay, and holding repressed feelings


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I will tell you what, Stop bashing peoples products, and I will not have a thing to say at all, you leave me alone, I will leave you alone. And we will not have to fill up these threads with idol B.S.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YOU CAN'T SPEAK YOUR MIND IN HERE DIRTY!!!!


----------

